# Why can't Classic apps see SMB, NFS, etc network volumes mounted under MacOS X?



## syb (Aug 29, 2002)

With it's built in support for mounting network shares over NFS and SMB protocols, MacOS X is great! 
I can use Finder (or command line) to mount something like "smb://linuxserver/projects" to "/Users/syb/projects/" and all native MacOS X programs can r/w to the mounted "/Users/syb/projects/" directory.  

BUT when I open a Classic application [such as Pagemaker 6.0], I can only see directories/files stored locally or mounted using AppleTalk networking (AFP protocol).

In Linux I can mount NFS, SMB, Appletalk, even FTP and applications don't know/care how/where the actual data for a file is.
*Why does Classic environment _NOT_ see all MacOS X files thru a Virtual File System (VFS) that hides how the files are accessed???* 
 
====
I guess I'm just looking for alternate ways of how to make a Classic App save files to a Linux file server.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2002)

Did you try boooting in OS 9 and see if you can access those files? 

Remember when you use classic, it is like a simulator.  Do you have the network set up in OS 9?  I bet if you do that (boot in OS 9, set up the network) then restart in OS X, and go to classic, it might work.


----------



## syb (Sep 1, 2002)

AFAIK, MacOS 9.x only natively supports connecting to fileservers using AppleTalk.

My networking setup is fine under MacOS9.2 / Classic.

My problem is that MacOS X appears to manage file access like this:

  MacOS X Applications
================
MacOS X, Virtual File System
================
SMB & NFS network shares
================

  Classic Applications
================
AppleTalk network shares
================
Real (local) filesystem.

Such that a MacOS X App can access any kind of network share but Classic Apps can only access AppleTalk network shares. Both can access the same real (local) filesystem.

Can anyone offer any more insight into how this works?


----------

